# Want a cock male



## rollerkid (Nov 18, 2006)

i have a lonely hen red bar roller, she's those small roller kind.. she's wanting a mate, and for sure she's ready to have kids. if anybody in fresno california that have one cock i could get let me know. she's a good rolldown, so i guessed i want one good cock rolldown so they could have some really good kids. not to be picky but i mean she amazed me, my first time seeing this good roll down, and im glad i got her, so want one good cock for her. 

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o79/HmOnG_KuTes_BaStArD/IMG_0035.jpg

thats her...


----------

